# Airborne Wings



## twobit94 (8 Oct 2005)

Hey all.  I am an American soldier who is authorized to wear Canadian Wings.  I was awarded the metal/enamel wings.  While looking for another set on ebay I noticed the metal ones were listed as old and the cloth ones are listed as current.  Can anyone comment on this for me?  Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2005)

The metal ones are for wear on shirts and the cloth ones a sewn on to the tunic when wearing our version of Class A


----------



## old fart (9 Oct 2005)

Three types of cloth wings are available:

A version we wear on our dress uniform, a version we wear on our mess kit, and a version that was worn on the jump smock.

The latter is what you require for your BDU's.  They can be purchased here:
http://www.joedrouin.com/abe_badges.htm

Note one set has a red maple leaf and is worn by Canadian Forces pers who have the basic qualification but have not served in an operational unit and met the prerequisites required to wear the white maple leaf.

Hope this helps.

AIRBORNE


----------



## twobit94 (9 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the imput.  (For old fart - we are only authorized foreign wings on the class A / dress blue and not BDUs)  

Let me make sure I understand though.    To be consistent with the CF I should wear the embroidered ones on my class A / dress blue jacket instead of the metal wings?  

Does anyone know if they can be pourchased with pins or a clasp on the back?  Thanks again.

Rangers Lead the Way!

Brian


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

twobit94 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the imput.   (For old fart - we are only authorized foreign wings on the class A / dress blue and not BDUs)
> 
> Let me make sure I understand though.      To be consistent with the CF I should wear the embroidered ones on my class A / dress blue jacket instead of the metal wings?
> 
> ...



As far as i know the embroidered wings are not available with pins or a clasp.  But you are correct in that the embroidered ones go on you class A.  The metal ones would go on you shirt. Thats the way its done here for all jump/aircrew wings so i dont know if your dress regs would allow you to use the metal ones on the tunic of your class A as the embroidered ones would require to be sewn on.


----------



## old fart (9 Oct 2005)

Some off us have to wear the smaller metal wings on CF's, the pin on type on the centered on the breast pocket.  Not all of us wear the large embroidered wings.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

old fart said:
			
		

> Some off us have to wear the smaller metal wings on CF's, the pin on type on the centered on the breast pocket.   Not all of us wear the large embroidered wings.



Forgot about those.


----------



## GO!!! (9 Oct 2005)

Brian,

The cloth wings are sewn onto your Class A's, there is no clasp. 

The metal wings are pinned to our button down long and short sleeve shirts when in states of dress that do not dictate the wearing of the tunic. Here we call it class 3A/B (I think).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Funkmeister (18 Oct 2005)

Uniforms in the CF are listed by "No." (number), not "class". The long-sleeve dress order is "No. 3A" and short-sleeve is "No. 3B".

BTW, this is my first post -- yay me! -- you can tell by the new-car smell...


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

Funkmeister said:
			
		

> Uniforms in the CF are listed by "No." (number), not "class".


He knows this...read the whole post, the question was from an American Service member asking how to wear his Canadian Jump Wings on his 'American' Uniform and he was trying to explain it to him in terms he would understand.

And I'm pretty sure that here in the CF our dress in referred to as an "Order of Dress." I have more frequently seen the orders come down reading "Order of Dress will be 3a" rather than "Number of Dress will be 3a."



			
				Funkmeister said:
			
		

> BTW, this is my first post -- yay me! -- you can tell by the new-car smell...



YAY!! But you'll get an awful lot of "smelly stuff" thrown at you if you don't read the whole thread before posting!!     ;D


----------



## Recce41 (18 Oct 2005)

OK Heres the speal. For you in the US, you wear the Red Leaf metal wings on your Dress uniform, There are Blk, wing combat ones for you BDUs. Your stores ie PX should sell them. You are not intitled to wear the White leaf. It is Canadians that have served with:
1. Airborne Regt
2. Para Coy
3. E Bty
4. 2 CER Jump Troop
5. 8CH, RCD 1st Troop Para, or Recce Sqn SHQ.
6. Any other Operation Para postion.
7. Any Res Jump postion ie QOR, LEDR, R Sag.
 In Canada you wear the the sewen ones on your DEU Tunic. Metal on your shirt. The old sewn ones cannot be worn, that you put up your silver leaf pin.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (24 Oct 2005)

You want any info on Dress reg's regaurding Wings, contact Joe Drouin at http://www.joedrouin.com/
He served with the former Cdn Airborne Regt, in senior NCO ranks. and is responcible for the Airborne Kitshop.


----------



## Funkmeister (27 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> He knows this...read the whole post, the question was from an American Service member asking how to wear his Canadian Jump Wings on his 'American' Uniform and he was trying to explain it to him in terms he would understand.



Sorry if I did not make myself fully understood. I did read the thread. My reply was directed at user GO!!! who stated re OUR shirt-sleeve order:





			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> Here we call it class 3A/B (I think).



I merely tried to clarify that we in the CF do not refer to our orders of dress as "class 3A", but as "No. 3A."  I did not mean to say "_Number_ of dress (vice "Order") will be...", but to actually say "Order of dress will be _No. 3A_ (vice "Class 3A")" 

Sory for the confusion.

Funk


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

".... The old sewn ones cannot be worn, that you put up your silver leaf pin."

- Guess what?  After all these years, that is what is still on my chest.  

Tom


----------



## KevinB (27 Nov 2005)

In 2 RCHA there where some Jump (cherry berry   ) positions in Survey Troop as well as E Bty.

 Watching the manifests for some jumps I think some of the HQ postions in the SSF Bde HQ (Force Cdr and RSM had maroon berets as well -- but they came from jump units -- I'm sure some of the clerks etc had not previosuly served) must have been hard jump slots - since they got more time under canopy that a lot of unit pers...

As well the Service Commando pers 

I appreciate Recce41's #6 woudl cover them too -- just trying to add detail.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Nov 2005)

Kevin, and don't forget the 2 RCHA Air Defense Troop, my buddy put up his maroon beret just before he put in his release and did less jumps in that 6 months then I did staying in "D" bty.........and he retired with white wings and a maroon beret.
...and me,
 :crybaby:


----------



## KevinB (27 Nov 2005)

We try to forget those guys....  ;D


----------



## LakeSup (13 Aug 2007)

Old thread but, I was wondering where the Patrol Pathfinders Badge is worn? Is it worn above the pocket instead of white leaf wings (the assumption being that any Pathfinder would be understood as a white leaf jumper and Mil Freefall)?   Or is it worn above wings?
I've only seen the cloth badge pictured and that doesn't seem like a mid=ocket type of badge.
Couldn't find CFP 265 online to see if the answer is there.
Thanks


----------



## MikeL (13 Aug 2007)

I think it's worn on the pocket flap


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Aug 2007)

The PPF badge is worn on the left breast pocket centre of pocket. The wings are still worn Left breast.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Aug 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I think it's worn on the pocket flap



Left Pocket Flap is pinned and/or covered by your medals Mike, it goes beneath the flap centre of pocket as I stated.


----------



## MikeL (13 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Left Pocket Flap is pinned and/or covered by your medals Mike, it goes beneath the flap centre of pocket as I stated.



Yea, I forgot about that.. was thinking of where the US Army has theirs or something.


----------

